# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Weight Poll

## PenguinLord13

Okay, I am wondering about the health of people at DV, and if people are healthy weight. Note that this is not meant to offend anyone, and if you do not feel comfortable sharing your weight/weight class I totally understand. Just vote in the poll honestly, as that is totally anonymous, and nobody will know what you wrote, and just don&#39;t reply if this is personal to you, as I know it is to many people. I myself am healthy weight, though I am not that "fit". I don&#39;t need to lose weight, but if I lost some fat and replaced it with muscle it would be nice. Just wondering, and again, don&#39;t answer or just vote without replying (as then you&#39;re anonymous) if you don&#39;t feel comfortable sharing.

p.s. Cool new forum. Once it gets rolling it could be pretty good.

----------


## Burns

I&#39;m considered underweight for my height and gender. 5&#39;10" and 130 lbs.

----------


## King and God

Healthy weight. 6 feet and 154 lbs.

----------


## Hippie

I am at a healthy weight too. 5&#39;4&#39;&#39; and 120lbs.

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

Im around 140 lbs at 5&#39; 11"... What would that be considered?

----------


## Gawain

6ft< with >140lbs is slightly underweight...
Weightlifting does nothing for me.

----------


## Wolffe

> 6ft< with >140lbs is slightly underweight...
> Weightlifting does nothing for me.
> [/b]



Heh, in terms of things that interest you, or literally?  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Here all, use your BMI to figure out what&#39;s "healthy" or not.

You can use it as a guide, but keep in mind that it assumes you have an average build (if you&#39;re a weightlifter you may come across as being overweight due to muscle mass, but still be healthy)

----------


## Rainbow Werewolf

5&#39;11" 170 lbs. I do martial arts from time to time to stay in shape, as well as working out with weights or running. A fit body helps with a fit mind.

----------


## Kaniaz

I don&#39;t know. And I don&#39;t care either&#33; That is to say, I&#39;m pretty sure of not being morbidly obese or fanatically underweight, so, I don&#39;t mind.

----------


## Ynot

&#39;cording to the BMI, I need to be 8 foot tall

----------


## Gwendolyn

I&#39;m overweight, but I am walking at least five miles a day (if not more...last week I did ten) at one time so that I can loose some of it. I love myself, but I know I could be happier if I were a lot slimmer...Within a year, I&#39;d like to loose at least 30 pounds.

----------


## dudesuperior

I&#39;m about 5&#39;10 and 185 pounds. According to the BMI that makes me overwieght, although I consider myself to be &#39;well built&#39;, so I ignore the stupid thing. (forgive me if that makes me sound a little narcissistic)

----------


## blade5x

6&#39;2 185-190 lbs

I lift on a regular basis at college, stronger than the average person my size, so yeah... that test is bogus _for some_. I still can&#39;t bench my own wieght (free weight, not the machine) 10-8-6 but I am starting to get pretty close.

The real one is where they put you under water, though I don&#39;t know how that works.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> The real one is where they put you under water, though I don&#39;t know how that works.[/b]



That has to do with the boyancy of fat compared to muscle I think. Either the way fat is displaced in water or how fat floats leaving the weight measured while you&#39;re submerged in water only take into account the weight of your your bones, muscles, skin etc.

Something like that. Either way process to have that done, from what I understand, is expensive.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

I&#39;m not sure what I am. I&#39;m 120 lbs and 5&#39;9".

I have no muscles. I never weightlift because I&#39;m still growing.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I&#39;m not sure what I am. I&#39;m 120 lbs and 5&#39;9".[/b]



Damn, benman - you&#39;re definitely underweight. Go grab a burger or somethin, buddy&#33;





> I have no muscles. I never weightlift because I&#39;m still growing[/b]



That&#39;s the ideal time to start lifting (if you have any interest in it). I&#39;m assuming you&#39;re in your teens and that&#39;s when you&#39;re body is in it&#39;s growing stage, building muscle and bone tissue. If you were to lift (even just light weights) you&#39;d be helping your body out and getting some nice shape and composition and improve your overal posture.

And because you likely have very low body fat, you stand a very good chance of ending up with a well defined body (somewhat like below)

rather than something like this

----------


## Lonewolf

I&#39;m underweight. I&#39;m 5&#39;1 or 2 and weight about 90 lbs. I&#39;m young too but I weight train a little. It feels so good after a sluggish day...

----------


## Amethyst Star

I said that I was slightly overweight.  I&#39;m not fat, but my 6-pack is hiding and I&#39;m hoping to eventually coax it out.

I&#39;m about 5&#39;11 and last time I checked I was 218lbs.  I have a larger body structure, though, and a lot of muscle mass is located on my back and shoulders, and in my legs from swimming (ergo, I&#39;m a hard person to throw in Judo).

I&#39;ve been trying hard this week to start eating more fruits and vegetables and stay away from coffee (mochas) and other sugary foods and drinks.  Unfortunately, it&#39;s kind of the time for birthdays around here... stupid cake.... (I love you.)

----------


## Davide

I picked slightly overweight - I&#39;m 87 kgs for 178 centimeters(that&#39;s 190 pounds and 5&#39;11" for those who don&#39;t know the metric system). I&#39;m concentrating on exercise, though, so I&#39;m planning to become fitter.

----------


## John Updike

I thought I was slightly underweight, 5&#39;10" and about 135 pounds, but according to the BMI I&#39;m just on the low end of healthy weight.  I do lift, and it&#39;s true, I never had much body fat so it was relatively easy for me to get definition.  A little while ago I could bench more than my own weight, but I&#39;ve been slacking since it&#39;s summertime and hot.

----------


## NaeRey

I&#39;m something like 170cm and weight 60kg... that&#39;s 20BMP, which is close to underweight (18BMP) ?&#33;?

I&#39;m a weakling but manage to liftmyself (haven&#39;t tried to lift and outside body)... you know, standing on two hands upsidedown. Though can hardly hold for more than a few secs (40 was max I think..)
Mean to be able to do pushups upsidedown (basically walk on hands..)
Thing is, my bones are paper-thin  :Sad:

----------


## Stoat

I&#39;m 0.1 under the BMI for normal weight&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I guess that makes me underweight........... don&#39;t think I don&#39;t tryto get heavier, I eat loads & loads, my metabolism is keeping it down. But I like my metabolism, it is my friend... it&#39;s better than having not enough&#33; -Stoat

----------


## PenguinLord13

> I&#39;m 0.1 under the BMI for normal weight&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I guess that makes me underweight........... don&#39;t think I don&#39;t tryto get heavier, I eat loads & loads, my metabolism is keeping it down. But I like my metabolism, it is my friend... it&#39;s better than having not enough&#33; -Stoat
> [/b]



I don&#39;t think that makes you underweight. I mean, what&#39;s .1 BMI? it&#39;s like saying that if you do something in 1 minute 1 second, when the average is 1 minute, you are below average.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

BMI is body mass index. It measure what is the healthy weight for your height is (healthiest is 20). So... he is a 19.9 BMI... so he is barely underweight. If he were to gain like half a pound he would be normal.

----------


## andorf

I&#39;m about  5"10&#39; and 8st so i think i underwieght because i look kinda boney.I do try to beef up but i dont want to over do it with the lifting because i think im still growing and i hurt my arm with weights a few days ago so im taking a break from strenuous exersize......i gonna go gorge my self chocolate now.

----------


## Callista

Best thing to do while you&#39;re still growing are sports, generally... swimming, basketball, whatever, or light weights. You don&#39;t want to lift really heavy weights while you&#39;re on a growth spurt because putting a lot of weight on bones that are still soft and spongy at the ends where they&#39;re growing can result in injury. Light weights are OK though, and by your late teens you&#39;re usually finished growing anyway, girls earlier than guys.

----------


## penny

Shit I don&#39;t care what weight I am. I think this world&#39;s fucked up enough on the whole weight thing. Girls of 8 are on bloody diets. I say throw the BMI away. What the fuck does a chart know?
Sorry for that outburst, but as a female I&#39;m just sick of the whole paranoia about weight. Just be happy with your beautiful, sexy bodies. We are all amazing, skinny, fat, whatever.

----------


## WheelchairBandit

BMI is for those who live sedentary lifestyles (IE non-athletes).  

21.0 BMI, so healthy.

----------


## Namaste

Would be good if you could put in two pieces of data into the poll so you could show number of LD&#39;s per month Vs Weight and see if the heavier or lighter you are the more or less Lucid dreams you have.

----------


## penny

lol

----------


## Original Poster

be cool bhe cool you ain&#39;t gotta know my weight man be off me man&#33;

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

my BMI says im a perfect weight but i still think im slightly over weight

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Would be good if you could put in two pieces of data into the poll so you could show number of LD&#39;s per month Vs Weight and see if the heavier or lighter you are the more or less Lucid dreams you have.
> [/b]



It&#39;s probably irrelevant, but that is a good idea though. The problem is I can&#39;t edit the poll to add it in, and even if I could, i&#39;d have to reset the poll, and all the data would be cancelled.

----------


## Leixor

I&#39;d say I&#39;m a healthy weight. Right now I am 5&#39;11" and 148 pounds. I used to be overweight though. At one point when I was about 17 I was 5&#39;8" 240 pounds. Glad I lost all of that.

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

i need to get back to the gym... My cars been out of order for over a month and i dont like running outside so i need to get these extra lbs back off.

----------


## King and God

6 feet, 170lbs. I have gained some lately. A couple of weeks ago I had 156lbs.

----------


## Leo Volont

I voted "Just Right".

But it takes a great deal of effort.  Left to any carelessness and the free reign of dietary impulse, I would be grossly fat in no time at all. 

Opra and I would have a great deal to talk about, and probably more than a few laughs.

----------


## King and God

So how much of a chubby are you, Leo (your weight, that is)? Just out of curiousity.

----------


## italianmonkey

picked slightly overweight but the bmi had mercy of me (22.3) 
so i suppose i should pick "healty"
(  ::D:  )

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I&#39;m 5&#39;11&#39;&#39; and 155 lbs, to me I&#39;m probably slightly underweight but that seems pretty fair.

----------


## Neko

I&#39;m 6&#39;4" and around 225lbs. From my BMI I seem to be on the border between healthy and overweight.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I&#39;m 5ft11in, and roughly 240lbs, maybe a bit less now.  According to BMI, I&#39;m obese&#33;
 ::rolllaugh::  HAHAHAHAHA&#33;&#33;&#33;

According to BMI, to be "healthy", I&#39;d have to be roughly 170lbs.  Heheheheheh.   ::shakehead2:: 

I&#39;m definitely a bit overweight, but in no way, shape or form am I obese... and to be 170lbs, with my broad build, I&#39;d have to be anorexic.  If I could get around about 95kgs (210lbs) and build up some more muscle, I&#39;d be feeling pretty damn good.

The problem with BMI is that it doesn&#39;t compensate for build... I have a broad build, with wide shoulders, and I&#39;m quite "big" across the chest, for my height.  For some other people who are... err... more of the beanpole variety, it will say they&#39;re dangerously underweight, when in reality, they&#39;re probably healthy...

----------


## Neko

> The problem with BMI is that it doesn&#39;t compensate for build... I have a broad build, with wide shoulders, and I&#39;m quite "big" across the chest, for my height.  For some other people who are... err... more of the beanpole variety, it will say they&#39;re dangerously underweight, when in reality, they&#39;re probably healthy...
> [/b]



Hmmm. Maybe the BMI probably is a bit inaccurate. I have a rather large build and I probably am healthy. That&#39;s nice to know.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Thrash

ive been obese all my life. i used to be almost 300 but now im 190 at age 20. so at 5 feet and 7 inches im still considerd obese. i recently got into health and learned that with all this fat comes a lot of toxins. as soon as i cleansed my body of those toxins i started to lucid dream, which led me to this site. so i think what happend to me was the toxins were poisoning my body and mind and the fat was pressing down on my lungs making it impossible to take a full breath and relax. as i keep improving my body even though im still obese, everything with lding seems to get very easy.

----------


## Casualtie

i&#39;d consider myself slightly underweight on the verge the anorexia extreme (although i&#39;m defenately not anorexic.

im about 6&#39;1" and i 140 lbs.

i don&#39;t know why i dont gain weight though. i usually have 2 hamburgers and 2 cookies a day for lunch. sometimes 3 hamburgers. like i eat more than everyone at my table and i&#39;m the skinniest on :/

----------


## shark!

yah i was just sick...and lost 10 pounds in a week, about 140lbs 6ft. and I eat exactly like you Casualtie...i think we invented a secret diet...some call it metabolism...but no...secret diet&#33;

----------


## LucidT

Interesting topic. 

I&#39;m actually taking at-home courses to be a personal trainer and have been a "health-nut" my whole life. 

My lucidity and dream recall are always top-notch when I regularly work out, but more importantly, when I stick to this diet I follow. My diet causes your body to use fat as a fuel instead of sugars/carbs based on your dietary choices (I still eat carbs, but seperated from fat & protein and not everyday). Fat is a much superior fuel source and you noticeably feel the energy increase when your body switches to fat for fuel. 

Maybe the felt energy increase naturally causes you to be more mentally focused all day and that in turn causes heightened lucidity & dream recall. I always recall more dreams with the more reality checks I do each day. Maybe being more mentally sharp from the energy increase causes me to remember to do more reality checks throughout the day. 

Drinking always kills my dream recall and when I&#39;m in fat-burning mode, I can over-ride any negative dream recall effects that smoking has. 

For me though, not drinking, not smoking, staying in fat-burning mode for a few days, and always doing many reality checks each day is the best recipe for lucidity.

----------


## melindak

I consider myself a healthy weight at 118 but I wouldn&#39;t mind loosing about 3 pounds.

----------


## Somnio Forte

I&#39;m about....5"11 and...185-186 pounds?
Maybe slightly overweight.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Fat is a much superior fuel source and you noticeably feel the energy increase when your body switches to fat for fuel. 
> [/b]



Do you get into ketosis?  I actually tried that, thinking that it might help with lucid dreaming, but I have a really hard time getting into ketosis, even with very minimal carbs.  Maybe too much protein and too efficient conversion to glucose, I don&#39;t know.

----------


## Slogan

5&#39;6 and 108. Not too shabby.
BMI about 17.5 which should mean I&#39;m slightly underweight but I really don&#39;t look it  ::content::

----------


## LucidT

> [Moonbeam]Do you get into ketosis? I actually tried that, thinking that it might help with lucid dreaming, but I have a really hard time getting into ketosis, even with very minimal carbs. Maybe too much protein and too efficient conversion to glucose, I don&#39;t know.[/b]



Well, I know that there are probably a lot of differences among people that can cause very different results among people doing the same thing; this is what I follow, but I can&#39;t promise that it&#39;ll work for you...

If I&#39;m starting fresh and haven&#39;t been exercisely active or been watching what I eat for a while, then the quickest way I force my body to get in fat-burning mode is to cut my carbs (<20 g) for 10 days. I eat often throughout the day; usually as much as 10 times a day. I eat at the onset of the feeling of hunger...I don&#39;t let hunger get to me and attack me with cravings and cause me to want to break my diet. The 10 days are hard and very trying on your will power. 

On the 10th day, at the end of the day, I "carb-load". I eat my last one or two meals of the day which consist of mostly carbs, hardly any fat , and minimized amount of protein. You&#39;re supposed to eat complex, "good" carbs for your carb load. The ideal carb load will have no fat, and no protein. You carb-load after you&#39;ve been cutting your carbs all day. As a reward for yourself though, you can throw in junk-food after you downed at least ~80 grams of complex carbs. 

From then on, I restrict my carbs every day. I "carb-load" every 3rd and 4th day. So, if I started my diet on a Monday, for example, then I carb load the Wednesday of the following week and carb-load every Sunday and Wednesday from then on. You can stay under 60 grams of carbs a day after you&#39;ve done your 10 days, but I prefer to stay under 20-30 grams a day. You&#39;re also never supposed to eat more than 25 grams of carbs during any one setting. 

You&#39;re supposed to be getting at least your weight in grams of protein each day. I weigh 160 lbs. and so I get 160 grams minimum a day. (I&#39;ve even heard that you&#39;re supposed to match your weight in kg and eat that number of grams of protein a day, but you can at least figure out your supposed minimum). 

Sorry for the excessive details; here&#39;s a concise list of the basic diet I follow. 

-10 days no carbs(< 20g)
-10th day, carb load as your last meal of day
-cut carbs every day(< 60g) after your 10 days
-carb load every 3rd and 4th day. 

It might be a good idea to get a "no-carb" type of protein so you can keep your stomach satisfied at every onset of hunger without having to worry about going over your limit. 

You&#39;ll start to notice more and more subtleties about your body and will be able to adjust your diet intake as you deem fit. The longer you stay on your diet, the further "set" your body will be in fat-burning mode. You could technically say that you&#39;re in ketosis after your initial 10 days, but you won&#39;t be as efficiently in ketosis as if you had been on your diet for say, 3 months. 

There&#39;s a lot of details behind the reasons for eating like this and seperating your carbs from your fats/proteins,  but that&#39;s a whole other can of worms. 

Hope youre still interested in getting into ketosis for purposes of increasing your dream energy. You&#39;ll also be indirectly minimizing your body&#39;s aging b/c you&#39;ll be indireclty minimizing the aging/stress hormone, cortisol. 

Being in fat-burning mode definitely helps me recall as least a generous portion of most of my dreams every single night guaranteed, but it won&#39;t guarantee lucidity. You never know for you though; it just might be what you need to tip the scales in your favor and achieve whatever lucid goals you may have for yourself. 

Hope this helps. Happy Lucidity.

----------


## Moonbeam

I had a feeling being in ketosis would help LD but it just seems impossible for me, even with <20 g carbs/day for two weeks.  I got trace amounts of ketones only.  Do you test yourself?  I would think your protein would be too high, I was thinking my protein was too high at 80-100 g (weight = 130 lb; I try to stay about 1.5 g/kg protein).  But I know everybody is different.

I think I understand the principle of your diet; isn&#39;t it to keep a minimal amount of glycogen available, while mainly using fat for energy?  But I would think that this minimal amount would prevent ketosis.  I can drop like 5 pounds in a couple days without carbs so I know my glycogen is all gone, but I don&#39;t know why I don&#39;t switch over to fat.  I&#39;m not willing to cut the protein much more to find out because I don&#39;t want muscle atrophy (I work too hard for every oz of that).

Well the diet is blown now for a while anyway; I&#39;ll try to get back on track soon.  And there is always the opposite effect I can fall back on--binge induced LD. 

Thanks for the encouragement&#33; And I appreciate the detail.  I think I&#39;ll try your diet; sounds like a good way to keep the muscle, induce the fat burning enzymes, but allow some glycogen for endurance.

P.S. And hopefully help LD more than unhealthy but yummy Ben and Jerry&#39;s.

----------


## Vespertine

I&#39;m 5&#39;5 female, 20 years old, and weigh under 100. I&#39;ve been tiny my whole life though, always underweight. I&#39;m the only child who took after my father&#39;s side of the family so I&#39;m really skinny. I&#39;m a grazer and if I don&#39;t eat I hit the floor and it&#39;s quite embarassing. I mean, I&#39;ve been a size one since middle school. I fit in clothes from seventh grade so do I still mark underweight? lol

----------


## melindak

> I&#39;m 5&#39;5 female, 20 years old, and weigh under 100. I&#39;ve been tiny my whole life though, always underweight. I&#39;m the only child who took after my father&#39;s side of the family so I&#39;m really skinny. I&#39;m a grazer and if I don&#39;t eat I hit the floor and it&#39;s quite embarassing. I mean, I&#39;ve been a size one since middle school. I fit in clothes from seventh grade so do I still mark underweight? lol
> [/b]



so do I still mark underweight? that would be an understatement&#33; I can still wear my clothes from 8th grade and I&#39;m uh..."cough" 31 "cough" years old and wear a size 2.  However&#33;  I&#39;m no were near less than 100 pounds and I&#39;m even shorter than you.  I can&#39;t picture 5&#39;5" and under 100 pounds&#33;  I&#39;m cooking you some supper right now lol.

----------


## Vespertine

Okay, lol. Yes, when I was 8 I passed out from skipping breakfast. When I was 18 I passed out at work for not eating for like a month. School came so fast with work and I was trying tog et as many hours in both shcool and work as possible, neglecting my eating problem. If I don&#39;t eat, I will pass out but I figured since that was ten years ago, I&#39;d be fine. I passed out, doctor wasn&#39;t worried about ne being anorexic but I lost about ten pounds from when I was in high school. He wnats me to gian that back and he wnats me to make time to eat.

When I&#39;m busy, I just don&#39;t eat. I don&#39;t feel hungry when I&#39;m busy. I&#39;m the person who can resist sweets if I&#39;m full because if I overeat I feel ill. I get this from my father&#39;s side as he does the same thing and wasn&#39;t the right weight until he was 35 years old. He was 6&#39;5 and weighed 145 at my age. He&#39;s not even 200 yet, but he&#39;s pretty good size. Get us busy, we won&#39;t eat.

I&#39;ve got a bf who&#39;s very close to buying a scale for me (I don&#39;t own one). He&#39;s worried about my weight a lot and I can&#39;t really blame him, but I&#39;ew been like this for life so it doesn&#39;t phase me I guess. I&#39;ll mark down the underwight/anorexic but I&#39;m NOT anorexic, I&#39;m just incredibly thin. I don&#39;t see a fat person when I look in the mirror and I want to gain weight  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

Restricting calories while maintaining optimal nutrition is the only thing that has been shown to extend the maximum life span in every species studied so far.  It is not know if this is true in humans yet, but there is no reason to think that it is not (well there may be a couple reasons, but jury is still out.)  Fasting can induce some of the same effects.  Maximum benefits are obtained by starting at weaning, but starting later is shown to be beneficial as well.  Side effects such as osteoporosis may occur.

So, Vespertine, you may be on to something good.   The key is making sure that all nutrients are maintained at optimal levels (unknown variables here.)

----------


## LucidT

[Moonbeam]



> I had a feeling being in ketosis would help LD but it just seems impossible for me, even with <20 g carbs/day for two weeks. I got trace amounts of ketones only. Do you test yourself? I would think your protein would be too high, I was thinking my protein was too high at 80-100 g (weight = 130 lb; I try to stay about 1.5 g/kg protein). But I know everybody is different.
> 
> I think I understand the principle of your diet; isn&#39;t it to keep a minimal amount of glycogen available, while mainly using fat for energy? But I would think that this minimal amount would prevent ketosis. I can drop like 5 pounds in a couple days without carbs so I know my glycogen is all gone, but I don&#39;t know why I don&#39;t switch over to fat. I&#39;m not willing to cut the protein much more to find out because I don&#39;t want muscle atrophy (I work too hard for every oz of that).
> [/b]



hey moonbeam. sorry for taking a while on the reply. i just had a birthday and holidays n shasta this past weekend...

Oh yeah, I totally try to prevent muscle atrophy. People may think this sounds dumb, but getting sore from working out isn&#39;t a good thing. I&#39;m sure you knew that that soreness feeling is a slight breaking down of your muscles; even though you get a net gain in the end, you can prevent much more loss instead. It took me almost a year of eating like this, but I don&#39;t get sore from working out anymore. You don&#39;t get as sore in fatburning mode b/c your body doesn&#39;t pull any blood or anything from your muscles...it&#39;ll take its fuel out of your body fat. 

I&#39;m not really sure about my body&#39;s glycogen; I assume my body burns it completely up before it switches to fat for fuel. The only thing I use my carb loads for is mass gain. All carbs cause your insulin to go up and that&#39;s when it&#39;s best for your body to build muscle mass. When im in fat-burning mode, my insulin stays low and I can only tell by feeling it. I get cravings, or my stomach feels slight digesting pains when my insulin is up. 

Come to think of it, I think our bodies go back and forth between fat and sugar-burning mode. I know it views sugars/carbs as a luxury and will instantly switch to sugar-burning mode upon ingestion of carbs. I can feel the switch throughout the day, especially the day after a carb load. This switching feeling happens less and less frequently after you&#39;ve kept this kind of eating habit for a while though. I&#39;m actually getting back into my diet after being off of it for 9 months or so; it took me some time to find a steady job after I graduated so that I could afford all the protein & other necessary junk to eat healthy. Eating pleasurable foods is an easy thing for me to get addicted to.  

Ideally, you&#39;re supposed to carb load for only one meal, and have it right before you sleep. The idea is to have had your insulin go up and back down while you sleep. You get maximum muscle mass gain and you wake up, back in fat-burning mode and with none of the cravings that come w/ an elevated insulin level; so it&#39;s easier to stick w/ your diet.

I saw your last post. It&#39;s funny you mention aging n stuff. One of, if not the, major goal of this eating plan is to reduce aging, straight up. They go about that by minimizing the aging hormone, cortisol. You minimize it mostly by eating hormonally correctly, but you also minimize cortisol w/ some of your daily habits. That&#39;s some more cans of worms w/ that one too. 

Theoretically, you could reverse all aging effects before 30. Supposedly after that, some permanent damage sets in. The only way to really stay youthful is to retain your muscle; and the only way to really retain your muscle, without getting fat and gaining unnecessary body mass is to stay in fat-burning mode. You can still have all your favorite foods, but you&#39;re supposed to have them all together when you carb load. 

One of the main things that being in ketosis directly does to me w/ my dreaming is that I don&#39;t feel hardly any slumberness upon waking up. When I was training myself to remember my dreams, I purposely woke myself up after 3 hours or so and then go back to sleep. I trained my body to wake up on it&#39;s own after about 3 or 4 hours now. It was fine in improving my dream recall, but there was still always that slumber that kept me from really waking up and remember as clearly as I could. After I discovered fat-burning mode and it&#39;s benefits from my already active exercise life, enhanced dream energy naturally came along too. 

Hey Vespertine, I have a sister who has similar eating habits. I don&#39;t think she&#39;s as small as you, but I still have to get on to her about her eating. 

Ya&#39;ll take it easy now, ya&#39; hear.

----------


## Moonbeam

Thanks for the info LucidT.  Unfortunately I may have some permanent damage (re: being older than 30).  I try the low-cal thing sometimes but that is tough, much harder than low-carb, and I can&#39;t stick to it.

I always _think_ I had a good workout if my muscles are sore.  Whatever happened to "tear down and rebuild bigger" or whatever the theory is?  Especially if I change my workout.

The insulin thing is always a dilemma too; you want to keep it low but you need it to build muscle too.

I have problem with getting off my diet and into sweets too, especially this time of year, well really all the time.  I may try the ketosis thing again if only to help dreaming.  I get discouraged when I never can get into ketosis, and then I give it up, but then I forget and try again. It&#39;s a good time to try your plan anyway.  New year coming up, time for resolutions.  It&#39;s really interesting the more I look at it; I like the period carb-loading; that could be fun.  Try to keep it healthy tho.

I&#39;ll let you know how it goes.  This could help motivate me.  Can you recommend anything to read about this plan?

----------


## LucidT

[Moonbeam]



> The insulin thing is always a dilemma too; you want to keep it low but you need it to build muscle too.
> 
> I have problem with getting off my diet and into sweets too, especially this time of year, well really all the time. I may try the ketosis thing again if only to help dreaming. I get discouraged when I never can get into ketosis, and then I give it up, but then I forget and try again. It&#39;s a good time to try your plan anyway. New year coming up, time for resolutions. It&#39;s really interesting the more I look at it; I like the period carb-loading; that could be fun. Try to keep it healthy tho.
> 
> I&#39;ll let you know how it goes. This could help motivate me. Can you recommend anything to read about this plan?
> 
>  [/b]



Yeah dude, check out the book "Natural Hormonal Enhancement" by Rob Faigin. It&#39;s very detailed and this guy really knows his stuff. 

Yeah, the reason why the diet stresses the carb load is to have that insulin still, but in spurts. If you eat carbs everyday, your body gets used to insulin. The insulin doesn&#39;t have as much of an effect on your body or muscles. When you keep it low, your body gets more sensitive to insulin. So, when you do eat carbs, the insulin has a much more stronger effect; and you get more muscle mass than you would&#39;ve with the same amount of carbs eaten everyday. 

There&#39;s so many "old school" and conventional concepts that really have no merit any more. I&#39;m totally not trying to start any kind of debate, but I personally try to increase my calorie intake if anything. 

I know this may sound absurd; the idea is that I eat foods that I know my body won&#39;t store. The more calories I eat, the more my metabolism would&#39;ve worked once it uses up those foods for fuel. This diet tries to get our bodies conditioned to always have our metabolisms working. They say your body continues to burn fuel after a workout. That&#39;s true, but you can also have it burning fuel all day long, regardless of your activities. 

The only drawback is that you get hungry very often, since your metabolism is always going. Although, it can be a good thing for people like me who simply love the act of eating.

----------


## Moonbeam

I&#39;ll get that book; thanks&#33;  Always like to read new theories on the subject.

----------


## Descensus

Well, I used the link for the Body Mass Index on the first page. I&#39;m 14 years old, about 5&#39;9" and 141 pounds. My BMI is 20.8 and the normal weight category is 18.5-24.9, so I&#39;d say I&#39;m in the normal range.

----------


## Vespertine

Eek, I&#39;m 5&#39;5 and I just weighed myself. Lost weight, ugh. I&#39;m actually trying to gain more. My BMI is 16.6. I weigh 100. Barley. I need to gain about 20 pounds to be border line normal.

When my father was my age his BMI was 17 and now, at age 42, he&#39;s at 23 BMI. He said he didn&#39;t fit into normal clothes until he was 35 and he would get very ill at my age. I&#39;m going through similar things, just my back isn&#39;t messed up like his.

----------


## Ne-yo

I&#39;m on point according to BMI
"6.1" at 186 My BMI is 23.9

Im to sexy for this forum, to sexy for this forum, sooo sexy it hurts.

And I&#39;m too sexy for this Banana  ::banana::  to sexy for this Banana  ::banana::  *New York*  and *Japana*  ::wtf:: 

_Well it had to rhyme..._

----------


## Moonbeam

BMI is bogus because it could be blubber or it could be muscle.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> BMI is bogus because it could be blubber or it could be muscle.
> [/b]



That is true for some people because they have a different build than others and stuff, but the feeling I get is that it is a decent measure for most people. Like everything though, there are imperfections, so people shouldn&#39;t take it too seriously, or spaz because their BMI is a tiny bit high or low.





> Well, I used the link for the Body Mass Index on the first page. I&#39;m 14 years old, about 5&#39;9" and 141 pounds. My BMI is 20.8 and the normal weight category is 18.5-24.9, so I&#39;d say I&#39;m in the normal range.
> [/b]



sounds like me, though I am aboug 150lbs currently. I think I&#39;m probably a good 1-2 inches and 5-10lbs more than when I started the topic about 4 months ago, though I&#39;m not sure as I never bothered sharing my weight the first time for some reason.

----------


## Valvo

I am six foot and one hundred and eighty five pounds making my BMI 25.1. According to the scale I only barely make the overweight category, so I am pretty happy about that, considering I never get exercise. I am either sitting down at a desk at college or sitting down at my desk at home. Unless walking a mile home counts for something.  :tongue2:

----------


## zoo york is cool

ive always been just below the average weight for my age. im nowhere near overweight. lol im not anarexic (spelling?)

----------


## tree spirit

120 lbs.  5&#39;4"  ... BMI is 20 or 19 ... middle-aged.
Right weight for my build, but am starting to get a beer gut.

----------


## juroara

I am at 19 BMI roughly. but even at that, I wouldnt mind losing some fat and gaining some muscle. I&#39;ve never had a toned body, and I get sleepy easily   ::bigteeth::

----------


## King and God

6&#39;0 & 176lbs now. Went up 6lbs during christmas.

----------


## Moonbeam

> 6&#39;0 & 176lbs now. Went up 6lbs during christmas.
> [/b]



  ::shock::  Wow Xmas was weeks ago, that must be some permanent blubber.  Or was it all muscle?  ::chuckle::

----------


## King and God

Fat. The food was great, plus it is good to have some fat reserves&#33;

Edit: Oh and I meant the whole Christmas break, so I had two weeks to gain it.

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea it&#39;s that whole long holiday period that really does it (here it starts the end of November and then by New Years&#39;s you never want to see another cookie).  I held out for a while but then I caved big time.  Still working on repairing the damage.  That takes a lot longer.

And 6 foot, 176 pounds...probably not too noticable..  ::wink::

----------


## King and God

Shit, pretty long christmas break over there.

And yeah, it&#39;s not really noticeable.

----------


## Moonbeam

Well we&#39;re not off that whole time, but we have Thanksgiving, which is pretty much a holiday to stuff yourself, and then there are parties and people get in the mood to bake and share things, and everytime you walk go to work there is something to eat.

----------


## Abukuchick

About 2 years ago I was 215lb (5&#39;6") and all of my muscles were falling apart from spending years (literally, about 3 to be exact) sitting on my couch smoking and eating....badbadbad&#33; Now I&#39;m only slightly overweight/healthy (150ish) and it&#39;s so much better&#33;

----------


## King and God

Shit, that&#39;s pretty much for a girl at that height. Good that you managed to lose most of it.

Did you excersise, eat less and/or healthier or a combination of them, if you don&#39;t mind me asking?

----------


## Abukuchick

Actually it&#39;s hard to believe, but I lost all the weight just walking dogs&#33;  I still don&#39;t eat very well as I don&#39;t know how to cook and have mostly pre-made stuff at home.  The last 15 are a little harder now and I&#39;ll have to change my diet to get rid of that.  My mother refuses to believe I lost it the way I did and insists I must be on drugs.....it was the drugs that made me fat in the first place (if you call pot a "drug" that is, I&#39;d never mess with ANYTHING that would make you lose weight like the hard stuff).

----------


## King and God

It doesn&#39;t require any cooking to eat healhty. If you are dedicated enough, you could simply eat raw vegetables and fruit. It is healthy and requires no efforts, except going to the store, if that can be considered an effort.

You could also fry fish in oils, but not too much oil. It shouldn&#39;t be any hard, anyone can do it.

----------


## imaginefication

I voted slightly under because Im 5&#39;10 , 125-127lb, male. I&#39;ve been working out trying to gain more, before I was working out I fluctuated from 120 to 123, so ive made a little progress. I have a small frame though so I don&#39;t look anorexic. My metabolism is ridiculous, I eat so much that Ive even tried taking appetite suppresants because I get so out of control I can hardly afford it, no amount of food makes me gain weight, only building muscle.

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

> I&#39;m considered underweight for my height and gender. 5&#39;10" and 130 lbs.
> [/b]



hehe

im seventeen. 5&#39;10 and 120 lbs. and im a male... :Sad: 





> I voted slightly under because Im 5&#39;10 , 125-127lb, male. I&#39;ve been working out trying to gain more, before I was working out I fluctuated from 120 to 123, so ive made a little progress. I have a small frame though so I don&#39;t look anorexic. My metabolism is ridiculous, I eat so much that Ive even tried taking appetite suppresants because I get so out of control I can hardly afford it, no amount of food makes me gain weight, only building muscle.
> [/b]



exactly my problem

i blame my mom for smoking while she was pregnant...

----------


## PenguinLord13

> About 2 years ago I was 215lb (5&#39;6") and all of my muscles were falling apart from spending years (literally, about 3 to be exact) sitting on my couch smoking and eating....badbadbad&#33; Now I&#39;m only slightly overweight/healthy (150ish) and it&#39;s so much better&#33;
> [/b]



That is really amazing :bravo: Congrats&#33; That&#39;s like losing almost 1/3 of your bodyweight. If only all people with the smoking/eating on the couch all day problem could do that. Obesity suddenly wouldn&#39;t be such a widespread problem.





> It doesn&#39;t require any cooking to eat healhty. If you are dedicated enough, you could simply eat raw vegetables and fruit. It is healthy and requires no efforts, except going to the store, if that can be considered an effort.
> [/b]



That&#39;s great if you want to spend all your cash on your food, but though healthy, I don&#39;t think that&#39;s very practical for the average person.

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

I don&#39;t know my exact wait but it&#39;s somewhere around 60 kg and I&#39;m about 5 foot 7 inches now. 
I&#39;m on the heavy side but by no means overweight. My doctor tells me I&#39;m in good shape and I believe so too.
I like having some meat on me... nobody likes a woman without curves and I treasure mine highly. I&#39;m no walking stick&#33;
You can tell me what you like but I like myself this way. I don&#39;t want to be skinnier&#33;

----------


## King and God

I think your body looks good. No need being too skinny.

----------


## 13redfan

5ft10 180lbs
1.76m 82kg

slightly overweight, according to my BMI (and belly lol)

----------


## King and God

6&#39;0 and 187lbs, or 183cm and 85kgs.

----------


## dragon-architect

Perfectly healthy.  ::bigteeth::  

5&#39;-9", 140 lbs on the spot, though I am a bit of a weakling. I can barely bench the bar. x_x

----------


## Moonbeam

> Perfectly healthy.  
> 
> 5&#39;-9", 140 lbs on the spot, though I am a bit of a weakling. I can barely bench the bar. x_x
> [/b]



Standard or Olympic?

----------


## Burns

> I can barely bench the bar. x_x[/b]



At least I&#39;m not the only one. >.>

----------


## Elixer

5 1-1 1/2" 96lbs 

*Extremely small frame, so technically, I&#39;m at a healthy weight

Mostly muscle.

----------


## dragon-architect

> Standard or Olympic?
> 
>  [/b]



Standard 45lb bar... and I&#39;m embarrassed to admit it.

----------


## King and God

How old are you? If you&#39;re pretty young you will might get stronger later.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Standard 45lb bar... and I&#39;m embarrassed to admit it.
> [/b]



That&#39;s olympic weight.  Just keep trying.  Use a spotter tho&#33;  ::wink::  (I got trapped under the bar once alone and I had to roll it down my body so I could sit up--kind of painful.  It had some weight on it tho   ::wink::  )

----------


## King and God

Ouch. Can be pretty dangerous if that happens. Approx. how much weight was on it?

----------


## Goldney

I said slightly overweight. I wouldn&#39;t say fat... just that I could do with losing &#39;bout 6lbs or more.


[EDIT] Strange I just worked out my BMI and I came out as 18.5

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ouch. Can be pretty dangerous if that happens. Approx. how much weight was on it?
> [/b]



So you want to know how much I can bench?  What a muscle-head question&#33;   ::wink::  I don&#39;t exactly remember how much it was the time I failed, but I usually work up to 50 lb on the 45 pound bar, for (hopefully) 6 reps for my last set (it&#39;s pitiful I know, but I&#39;m a girl, and kind of an old one).  I don&#39;t know what my one rep max is, I  never tried, but I would hope at least my body weight (approx. 130).  Maybe I&#39;m being optimistic.  My goal is to bench my bodyweight for 4 or 5 reps.  I&#39;ve had that goal for several years, so I don&#39;t know if I will achieve it.  I&#39;m not great at pull-up either, I think if I lost 5 lb I could do more.  There seems to be a critical fat-mass above which my muscles fail me for pull-ups.

Today is chest day for me, maybe&#39;ll I&#39;ll try for a one-rep max and see what I can do.  With a spotter.  I think there&#39;s a formula for figuring it out based on how many reps of a lower weight you can do, but I forgot it.

----------


## King and God

It is good considering you&#39;re a girl, &#39;cause girls can&#39;t develop muscle as efficiently as guys. I can&#39;t bench much myself; the max I can do is 110lb. But I have just started weightlifting seriously, and I expect to be able lifting more later.





> I said slightly overweight. I wouldn&#39;t say fat... just that I could do with losing &#39;bout 6lbs or more.
> [EDIT] Strange I just worked out my BMI and I came out as 18.5
> [/b]



Hmm... do you have anorexic tendencies? I have it at 25.1 which makes the overweight category, but I don&#39;t think my body is overweight at all.

----------


## blade5x

Here I am 8 months later, still pretty much the same weight, I figured my range out.

6&#39;2&#39;&#39;

180-190lbs winter time
175-180lbs summer time

Yes it does vary that much  ::wink:: 

For people who can&#39;t bench - work with dumb bells for now. It&#39;ll help you develop your balance, and help you even out your arms.

I will *never* allow myself to pass 200lbs. If I do, I will literally eat cereal all day and work out until I drop well below it. I got close once. After my first semester of college I was 195lbs - freshman 15 is no myth&#33; I had this annoying little belly that just annoyed the hell out of me. Every time I was sitting down, I would keep squeezing the fat on my belly to check how much there was.

Yeah... I am _very_ anal about that kind of stuff.

----------


## PenguinLord13

People who can&#39;t bench, don&#39;t feel bad. I&#39;m a guy, and I still can&#39;t bench much more than the bar. I am still growing though (teenager), but I still consider my upper body pretty weak. Not my lower body though  :smiley:  (I didn&#39;t really mean that sexually, it just came out that way).

PS Goldney, if you have a BMI of 18.5, you&#39;re not overweight. Dont&#39; even talk like that. Any less than that and you&#39;re underweight, so don&#39;t worry so much.

----------


## King and God

Soooo, how much can you lift with your third leg?





> Here I am 8 months later, still pretty much the same weight, I figured my range out.
> 
> 6&#39;2&#39;&#39;
> 
> 180-190lbs winter time
> 175-180lbs summer time
> 
> Yes it does vary that much 
> 
> ...



Meh, some fat on the stomach isn&#39;t so bad; it offers protection if getting hit there. I once punched a guy in his stomach when he had tripped me, he was pretty skinny so he lost breath for quite a while. He punched me back in my stomach, but thanks to some bodyfat I didn&#39;t feel anything.

----------


## Goldney

For all those wondering if I&#39;m anorexic I seriously am not. I eat like a pig, chocolate, cake anything I can get my hands on. I am not overweight per se I just have a bit of flab around my stomach I kinda want to shift, but honest to god I could NEVER EVER be classed as anorexic. I love food.

[EDIT]

I don&#39;t think that the BMI is very accurate for young teenagers.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> For all those wondering if I&#39;m anorexic I seriously am not. I eat like a pig, chocolate, cake anything I can get my hands on. I am not overweight per se I just have a bit of flab around my stomach I kinda want to shift, but honest to god I could NEVER EVER be classed as anorexic. I love food.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> I don&#39;t think that the BMI is very accurate for young teenagers.
> [/b]



good point, it probably isn&#39;t. If you have a skinnier body type it may also not be accurate. BMI isn&#39;t everything Sorry if I assumed you were having anorexic thoughts or something if you&#39;re not. I wish I could eat like a pig and not get fat (I&#39;m not fat, but if I ate like a pig constantly I would be)  :smiley: .

----------


## Goldney

I think you&#39;re kind of missing the point. I am not at all skinny, or waif-like. I&#39;m solid (ish). Which is why I distrust the BMI.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> I think you&#39;re kind of missing the point. I am not at all skinny, or waif-like. I&#39;m solid (ish). Which is why I distrust the BMI.
> [/b]



Oh, my misunderstanding again. It just shows how assuming people (including me) are. Yet more proof that so called experts in their fields don&#39;t really know what they&#39;re doing much of the time. Like everything BMI doesn&#39;t work for everyone, you&#39;re probably just one of those people. If you really aren&#39;t skinny (and I believe you about it), then that really does put a dent in my trust of that BMI scale. It is a mistake people make in my opinion to base decisions on a number, and call themselves fat or skinny or whatever because of a scale like that which doesn&#39;t even work for everyone, or because the "average" weight you should be is so and so. Everyone is different, and people (including me in this case) are making a mistake when they make assumptions based on that kind of stuff. Everyone is different, and therefore these scales can&#39;t really be trusted reliably.

----------


## Goldney

Yeah, it&#39;s really inaccurate in my case.


[P.S This is the the big 200th post Whoo&#33;]

----------

